# Clipartboom.com Releases New Trades and Services Art Pack



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

The new Trades and Services Pack from Clipartboom.com is designed to expand market opportunities while minimizing design time. It’s ideal for creating artwork for any type of transfer, whether screen printed or digital. 

The recently released collection offers a fresh take on graphics for local business including landscaping, electricians, dentists, carpenters, and similar occupations. It gives you the opportunity to create graphics for companies in need of professional uniforms, apparel, signage and promotional products.

The pack contains 100 color and black-and-white clip art elements and 75 black-and-white and color interactive design templates. The pack also comes with all fonts used in the design templates. Designs and templates are available in .eps and Adobe Illustrator (.ai) formats. Templates are available in CorelDRAW (.cdr) as well.

The vector designs can be used for screen and direct-to-garment printing, heat transfers, sublimation, rhinestones and other types of apparel decoration. Everything is royalty free with unlimited usage. Like all Clipartboom.com content, specific prep sports clip art and designs also can be purchased individually.

View the entire package at 
Vector Designs Clip Art for Trades Services Businesses .

For more information, go to www.clipartboom.com; call (747) 777-2942, or email [email protected].


----------

